# courier-imap not finding gamin (FAM) sockets.

## Philippe23

I've been getting the following warning in my logs spuriously for a little while now:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jan 12 12:50:34 hobbes imapd: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/fam-philippe23-

Jan 12 12:50:34 hobbes imapd: Failed to create cache file: maildirwatch (philippe23)

Jan 12 12:50:34 hobbes imapd: Error: Input/output error

Jan 12 12:50:34 hobbes imapd: Check for proper operation and configuration

Jan 12 12:50:34 hobbes imapd: of the File Access Monitor daemon (famd).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've tried reinstalling courier-imap and gamin.  Anybody have any ideas what might have gotten out of wack?

I have ENHANCED IDLE turned on.

/tmp permissons:   drwxrwxrwt 8 root root 1000 Jan 12 13:55 /tmp

$ emerge --info courier-imap gamin

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/server, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r8-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2400_@_1.83GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 12 Jan 2010 12:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="      http://mirrors.ipv6.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.wetzlmayr.com/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/   "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/mycpan"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acpi apache2 authdaemond bash-completion berkdb bzip2 clearpasswd cli cracklib crypt cxx dcc diffheaders doc dri gd gpm iconv imap javascript jpeg logrotate maildir mime mmx modules mudflap mysql ncurses nfs nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pear perl perlsuid php png pni postfix pppd python pyzor pyzord razor readline reflection sasl session spell spf spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg sysfs tcl tcpd tools truetype vda vhosts x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_default                  authn_file authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host filter 		 authz_host authz_owner authz_user authindex cache deflate 		 dir expires headers include info log_config mime mime_magic                  rewrite speling status unique_id userdir usertrack  	 version vhost_alias autoindex" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-mail/courier-imap-4.5.0 was built with the following:

USE="berkdb fam -debug -gdbm -gnutls -ipv6 -nls (-selinux)"

app-admin/gamin-0.1.10 was built with the following:

USE=""

----------

